# WoBS 1 - Gate pass map



## Endevor (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello i bought it last week and i intend to mastering it soon but i have a question is there a way to have the Gate Pass map without any indications? All the pcs are locals so it is important for me to have a clean map.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vanuslux (Mar 8, 2007)

I'd like to second this request.


----------



## JDragon (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll add a third to that.

JD


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 8, 2007)

I suppose we could . . . but really, a map that just shows walls and streets, with no locations:  how useful is that? I left much of the city undetailed so you could put whatever you want wherever you want. (Also because it wasn't key to the adventure.)

But I can ask. Just a clean map, no text except a scale and the name?


----------



## crow81 (Mar 9, 2007)

I just took the map into MS Paint and covered up the names. They may be local but they don't know every location.


----------



## Endevor (Mar 11, 2007)

It is important to have a map yes, i think it is important to give them a map of their city to put important locations for them (they write it themselves when they learn an important location they don't have to know from the begining there is 6 important locations), to realise how it is difficult to travel into the city, to estimate travel time by themselves (discussion : if we go there then there we can do that...).

I think it is a good handout to give to local PCs.

Removing the name is easy yes but we still have the A B C point.

My players will be glad if you can do that (you must have the layered PSD no?).


----------



## Endevor (Mar 13, 2007)

You think it will be possible?


----------



## Endevor (Mar 26, 2007)

I will play the first game next week is there a way to have this map please?


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 27, 2007)

It's a large file, but here you go:

http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/GatePassNoText.bmp

If you want a smaller one, let me know.


----------



## JDragon (Mar 28, 2007)

Perfect.

Thanks

JD


----------



## Vanuslux (Mar 28, 2007)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Endevor (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you very much it is perfect.


----------



## DonTadow (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, I was about ot pop in the forum and ask for this and it already exists. I actually need to add MORE stuff to the map.  I"m starting the PC's off in Gatepass and instead of being the entire campaign, Burning Sky is just the first part  and I need to make it a real city with added "stuff".


----------

